# puerto RS232 de la PC



## yembiter (Nov 23, 2011)

la cuestión es que necesito el puerto RS232 de mi PC, la cual no trae directamente esta  conexión, entonces llego a mi el comentario de que todas las PC traen este puerto incorporado, solo que algunas no traen la conexión externamente sino que por el contrario solo la traen directamente pegada  a la placa madre. 

me decidí a abrir la PC y revisando entre cables y demás encontré lo mas parecido a este puerto (ver imágenes adjuntas).

ahora bien, mi pregunta es si alguien a sacado esta conexión de su PC o si efectivamente este puede ser el puerto que estoy buscando???...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 23, 2011)

efectivamente ese es el puerto rs232, mi placa base venia igual, con ese conector, y un adaptador en la caja por si queria usarlo. En cualquier tienda de informatica deberian tenerlo.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2011)

En cualquier casa de computación deberían regalarte 10 de esos conectores serie o de mouse , son muy comunes , basura hoy por hoy 







Saludos !


----------



## gustavo (Nov 23, 2011)

Yo tengo un programador que hice para pic16f628 en la secundaria y como no tenia puerto rs232 tuve que construir uno usb, la verdad que me quede sorprendido porque abri la pc y me encontre con lo mismo. Lo que es aprender algo nuevo todos los dias jaja


----------



## BKAR (Nov 23, 2011)

que todos las placas tienes eso incorporado? mmm abra que abrir mi pc
y si fuera asi....como le adapto el puerto..
le compro el conector y ya?


----------



## yembiter (Nov 23, 2011)

gustavo dijo:


> Yo tengo un programador que hice para pic16f628 en la secundaria y como no tenia puerto rs232 tuve que construir uno usb, la verdad que me quede sorprendido porque abri la pc y me encontre con lo mismo. Lo que es aprender algo nuevo todos los dias jaja




efectivamente, yo lo necesito para un quemador de micro que hice...



bueno muchas gracias a todos, es mejor salir de dudas...


----------



## MVB (Nov 23, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> que todos las placas tienes eso incorporado? mmm abra que abrir mi pc
> y si fuera asi....como le adapto el puerto..
> le compro el conector y ya?



No estoy seguro que todas las placas, pero si la gran mayoría. (Gran mayoría > 99%).

Y si, para usarlo solo es necesario ese conector.


----------

